
It Doesn't F*#king Matter - rmason
https://medium.com/@thedannorris/it-doesnt-fucking-matter-391a399c7caa
======
medntech
Interesting post. Anyone have any counterarguments to this claim?

> No business ever failed to take off because they used Quickbooks instead of
> Xero, or because they chose the wrong free CRM or because they chose chose
> logo A instead of logo B. The reason your business is not taking off is
> because your product is not good enough. Period.

~~~
madeuptempacct
Facebook. It didn't do anything besides what myspace did except the "cleaner
college-aged" marketing.

~~~
medntech
Do you think perhaps the character limit was the "good enough product"? I
didn't use Twitter at the start. Did people text tweets in a lot?

